# Bolt-ons



## A4GTOMAJOR (Oct 21, 2009)

My 2004 A4 GTO only has a Diablosport Predator Tuner (using the preset diablo tune as of now. I also dont know any good tunes nor educated about it) and it also has a cat-back MagnaFlow exhaust. Thats it performance wise. I want to gain more power! Can anyone tell me any good tunes or any bolt-ons? I am not too strict on a price. Thanks!


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

well if u really want to wake that beast up and u dont have to worry bout smog like me in Cali then u outta look at longtube headers, a dyno tune, CIA and maybe a cam. all that should run close to 3 to 3.5 grand but itll be worth it!!!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

6point0 goat said:


> well if u really want to wake that beast up and u dont have to worry bout smog like me in Cali then u outta look at longtube headers, a dyno tune, CIA and maybe a cam. all that should run close to 3 to 3.5 grand but itll be worth it!!!


Longtube headers, then a cam. They compliment each other. Of course, full port/polish induction & heads do too, but LTs and a bigger cam will probably get you your best bang for the buck outside a Maggie.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Your an 04, find a set of 243 casted heads. They can be found for $500 or less used any day of the week. They flow much better then the LS1 heads, will probally net you about 15 HP alone and will compliment any mod you do.

I am still on the debate about headers. I am yet to see a stock GTO with a good tune and then the same GTO with headers and a re-tune to see what headers really do. I'm sure they do something, but I'm just not sure how much you gain for the headers VS the tune. Long tubes will net you more peak power but shorties are a much easier install and will give you better low/mid power. I'm not a track car, mine is a DD so I want more power when I'm going to use it most.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Everywhere I've seen dyno numbers posted, they claim 370-380rwhp with the LS2. Can you grab an extra 40-50hp with a simple tune and nothing else? So many people run 1 7/8" headers, which seems too big a primary unless you're running forced induction, otherwise 1 3/4" should do the trick. Hell, the headers for my GP were 1 5/8" primaries.

Too bad nobody makes the 4-2-1 headers that I want...


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I've seen 20-25hp gains with long tubes and a tune first hand. Stock LS2 will dyno +-350hp stock. Add a tune and your are at the 365-370, then add headers and you have a few more ponies.

And you are correct 1 7/8 are only needed for FI applications or maybe a HUGE cam.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

A4GTOMAJOR said:


> My 2004 A4 GTO only has a Diablosport Predator Tuner (using the preset diablo tune as of now. I also dont know any good tunes nor educated about it) and it also has a cat-back MagnaFlow exhaust. Thats it performance wise. I want to gain more power! Can anyone tell me any good tunes or any bolt-ons? I am not too strict on a price. Thanks!


There is no limit to what can be done to your LS1 motor to make more HP. You can go from MILD to WILD. Start off with a good set of headers, Cold Air intake and a good Dyno tune. You should be able to get these done including labor if you can't do the install yourself for around $2,200.00 give or take a few


----------



## A4GTOMAJOR (Oct 21, 2009)

how do you have so much rear horsepower and torque in your gto? do you have a ls2 or what type of bult ons?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It's all listed in his sig, the big one there is the Procharger.


----------

